# Handy Museum Listing



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2007)

Sent to me by a fellow aviation photographer. This lists museums by country. Handy reference for those that travel a bit.

Aviation museum guide on Flight-History.com - Museum Directory


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

an impressive listing! however it does serve as a reminder of how few sites there are in my neck of the woods..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

I was surprised to see so few in Russia.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2007)

Great listing, again there isn't that many in Scotland...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Damned English, eh?


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Sent to me by a fellow aviation photographer. This lists museums by country. Handy reference for those that travel a bit.
> 
> Aviation museum guide on Flight-History.com - Museum Directory




Link doesn't seem to work anymore, is there an updated one?


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2008)

I know I saw another one somewhere. I will see if I can find it again.


----------



## Freebird (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Eric, I looked up a couple on the Web, but if you find another I will check it out. On my travels I try to stop and see interesting places if I can, especially the ones that others can't easily get to


Cheers, Alex


----------

